# Stand Alone media player that plays mp4 with ac3 audio?



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I have been using my TivoHD to play home media content for some time now and have amased a good size collection of HD video stored in MP4 format with ac3 audio. All compatible with the tivo.

I would like to get a hardware media player device for our motorhome that could play the same files in HD, say from a connected USB or esata drive. Wireless connectivity would be nice so I could directly place videos on the device as well.

Are there any devices out there that support the MP4/ac3 combo files yet other than Tivo?

I guess I could just get another TivoHD for the motorhome but that starts at about $450 and I was looking for a less expensive solution if possible.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Any computer/laptop with Videolan VLC player installed can handle them.


----------



## gtaylor (Jan 8, 2002)

Take a look at the new ASUS O!Play Air.

I'm considering one now. Several vendors offer it at about $130.

gary


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Apple created the specification for storing AC3 in an MP4 container for the AppleTV, so one of those should work. I've never actually used an AppleTV myself, so I can't say anything else about them other then they should support playing your videos.

Dan


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Checked out the Asus and AppleTV, both have deficiencies that prevent use in my case. Looks like I'll just use my laptop until the next Tivo model comes out and then hand down our current TivoHD to the motorhome.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

There are a couple dozen decent media players out there that could handle this.

http://www.engadget.com/tag/mediastreamer/

http://www.engadget.com/tag/MediaPlayer/

I don't know if this one supports MP4 + AC3, but I expect that it does: http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/13/western-digital-wd-tv-live-hd-media-player-gets-official/


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You should look into an ION based "nettop". They're like net books but in a box designed to connect to an external monitor/tv. Since they can run full Windows installs they should be able to do everything you need. Plus they're not too far out of line from the price range of the other devices.

Dan


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

That's a good point, Dan. I've got my eye on one of these: http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/25/msi-teases-wind-top-ap1920-wind-box-de220-and-dc500/

You can hang the Wind Top on the back of a plasma or LCD -- only 35mm thick. Sweet.


----------

